

Short stroking may boost DB performance by 100% - lrajlich
http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/short-stroking-hdd,2157.html
Decreases seek time by forcing data to outer sectors. They were able to get significant performance gains
======
lrajlich
Tom's hardware forced all the data to the outer sectors of the hard drive.
While this reduces capacity it also cuts down on seek time significantly,
which would have a tremendous effect on hard drive performance in a database
scenario. It appears they got >100% performance boost in database benchmarks
with this technique. See this benchmark result:
[http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/short-stroking-
hdd,2157-...](http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/short-stroking-
hdd,2157-7.html)

------
wmf
It may also boost your cost by 1000%. This is a relatively poor article; you
can short-stroke without any special utilities by simply creating a smaller
partition and they didn't test the Intel X25-E.

